# What can you tell me



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

If I post the sire and dams ukc numbers?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Not much need a digs registered name or the name that woukd be entered on a onlined pedigree registry. 
Unless some onen here has seen it registration and has knowlege of where it came from.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Well I thought I had put her papers in the mail months ago...but when I never got anything back, I started going through my truck...damn envelope still sitting there :-/ but I took a pic of the papers before I put them in the mail today ...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i couldnt find either dog


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

So what does that mean? Is that bad?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

No it is not babd the ukc does not have a public site to look up dogs and or pedigree. So some one would have had to put the parents info on a public site for us to find it. The onnly othe tee way would be if some one new the owner or had knowledge of the two dogs...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

When they come in then you will know more


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Ok I'll wait patiently

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Maybe it won't take too long


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

im gonna go out on a limb and say your dogs got a nice bit of re on the lil kim side


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> im gonna go out on a limb and say your dogs got a nice bit of re on the lil kim side


I'm pretty sure his stock is all RE with no Gotti ish mixed in...I think that is what I remember him saying....but I was clueless to Bully history at the time we had that conversation.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

The only other thing I remember is that this was a breeding where the sire was not his...I know that my ex-crazy paid a pretty penny, but I remember the breeder telling me when I went to visit the first time, that it would have been almost double if it was from a litter where both dam/sire were his...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

So I just googled bred tight bullies (just a wild guess) and 2 of his dogs popped up with bully pedia ....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

If you search on bullybloodlines.net there is 6. No lil kim though.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> If you search on bullybloodlines.net there is 6. No lil kim though.


I'll check it out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

I'm sure this dog will pop up in the ped some where but can't guarantee it.

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Can't say I'm a fan of the dogs the dogs they produced from what i was able to see on bullypedia


----------

